# Someone please rationalize this!



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

My son got in trouble for drawing a pic of a dracula related subject on the computer. Now, get this...that book...Stoker's Dracula is on their reading list. Tell me how it's ok to read the book but not draw pics related to it?







Also, he drew a pic of Jesus a few weeks ago w/ his fingers in a peace sign and saying "peace" and he was told that was inappropriate!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hmmm, maybe he doesn't care about getting in trouble because he's always getting in trouble in school. Maybe it's not because of what he drew that was inappropriate...maybe it's because he did it when he wasn't suppose to. Did you see the picture? Maybe it was bloody and graphic or something? Is he still in the same school that you had issues with? I kinda sorta find it odd that a kid would draw a picture of Jesus, but then again, I wasn't raised religious. Did you ask him why he drew the picture of Jesus? Why he was even thinking about Jesus at that time? Gosh, is there not any psychiatrist on here? No psychiatrist owns a MALTESE! That's utterly CRAZY. Maybe he doesn't want to be in that school. 

Girl, I commend you for trying! You're definitely a good mommy. Don't forget that! I hope you can find answers. I'm trying so hard to remember how it felt to be a younger teen.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I feel for anyone raising children in this day and age. My "baby" is 26, so thankfully he is grown. Sounds like your son is getting many mixed messages from the school in general. Maybe you should discuss this with the Principal at the school WITH the school counselor present and have them explain why it is alright to read about that subject, but not draw it. Maybe they have a rule about computer usage that you are not aware of?? If you do not get a coherent answer from the school (which you will most likely not get), I would address the question to the School Board. I often found that the "school board" words got the answers I needed from the school itself. Kinda like "I'm going to tell your Dad when he gets home".

I feel it is sad that our children have to internalize their religious beliefs (whatever religion they are) in our schools now. Is that not why we all ended up in America in the first place? Religious persecution?? I can fully understand not standing on your desk and "preaching" about ANY religion, but to curb our childrens freedom of expressing those same beliefs is not right either. I recently read an article about a teacher being diciplined for WEARING A NECKLACE WITH A CROSS ON IT, that was visible to the students







. Just too sad.....


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

buttercloud...he drew the pic in his free time during computer class....I'll read on and respond more...

We have a conference on Monday to discuss things. He is being treated unfairly b/c he's gotten in trouble once in that class. So now the teacher watches him closer and misses the things the other kids are doing(like not using the box to cover their fingers when they type their final assignments). Kids are telling me that Cory is constantly being nagged to use the box but the other kids get away w/it no problem


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Feb 25 2005, 09:04 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


My children go to a catholic school. Drawing a picture of Jesus should be commended...and as far as him holding his fingers in a peace sign, that to me is fine...It's our belief that Jesus would want world peace right?


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Triste, 

Remind his teachers that freedom of speech and expression is one of the founding principles of our nation. Stifling a child's creativity should be a crime!!!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Feb 25 2005, 11:04 AM
> *I feel it is sad that our children have to internalize their religious beliefs (whatever religion they are) in our schools now.  Is that not why we all ended up in America in the first place?  Religious persecution??  I can fully understand not standing on your desk and "preaching" about ANY religion, but to curb our childrens freedom of expressing those same beliefs is not right either.  I recently read an article about a teacher being diciplined for WEARING A NECKLACE WITH A CROSS ON IT, that was visible to the students
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I agree. I think he drew the picture of Jesus with the peace fingers because of the movie Dogma. There is a "Buddy Jesus" statue in the movie that is doing that. I think he's also winking. Anyway I don't see anything wrong with being artistic and they should really let him be creative. I don't get the vampire one min. and Jesus the next but since they are reading a book about vampires I guess I understand. 

My friend in high school was part of the school paper, she was the one that took and developed all the pictures. She had her photo partner take a picture of her and some of her friends for the paper and she was wearing a cross necklace like she always did every day of her life. When we saw the paper the necklace was photo shopped out! We were outraged and complained. We were told the crap line of separation of church and state and religion didn't belong in school (first of all "separation of church and state" doesn't even exist! It wasn't in the constitution! It was in a letter between our forefathers saying the opposite! That the state should not be able to interfere with the church, not the other way around! Some stupid judge made that "seperation of church and state" crap up). We commented that she wore that cross everyday and no one ever said anything to her about it before. And wouldn't you know it, they never made her take the cross off but they wouldn't apologize for taking the cross out of the picture. It made me so mad because that cross was who she was. Religion was a part of her and they took that out in the picture! Ok I will get off my







now.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't understant. How can you have "free time" in computer class ? When you are in class there is no free time. I think you need to talk to somebody at the school to get to the bottom of this. Talk to the teacher itself. You know, kids don't always tell you how it really happened. I am surprised that a catholic school would even have a Dracula book to read. If you can read the book but not draw a picture they are in contradiction with themselve. But maybe the drawing itself of the picture was not the reason he got admonished. Maybe it's when he did it. As I said you need to talk to the teacher and get her/his side of the story.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Maybe when you have your conference you can tell them he could be drawing MUCH worse...
Like a man raping a woman, got her pregnant, then raping the baby..  

Yes, this was a cartoon drawing that we took up from a seventh grader last week!








SO, I would take the Jesus drawing or the Vampire (esp. if they were reading the BOOK!) anyday!

What a crazy teacher!







Does she need to retire?! Sounds like one of ours who has out-taught her days and won't leave!!!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the conference is a good idea before making any kind of judgment about this incident. My parents drummed into me that there were always "two sides to every story" and I find that sometimes there are even more!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Hmm we've never seen the movie Dogma. I've not heard of it. I'm afraid we don't get to the movies too often, and neither does my son. I know that his friend's mom is just as concerned about content as I am so I trust her. In any case, I will look that up though. 

Maltese Jane...this is how his computer class is run (ya..I have a huge beef with this). This is the class where they do something called "Type to Learn". It is a program that teaches them proper typing technique. They do practice sessions and then when they are ready, they do a final exercise w/ a box over their hands. This is where my son says that he isn't being treated fairly. He says that the teacher makes him use it nearly all of the time while he doesn't catch the others cheating. It appears the teacher is watching my son closer. While I understand why a teacher would want to watch certain students, I have a beef with how he tracts their progress. They do it on the "honor" system(how many 12 yr olds would really do the honorable thing every time if given the chance to do it the easy way and ensure the better grade?). The computer does all of the grading. All the teacher has to do is print up the progress reports and such. So can someone please explain why the teacher says he can't possibly make sure 30 students (I think it is less than this but it's a number HE threw at me)...do their final exercise w/ the box over their hands? He doesn't do any other class, just computers! The guy has nothing to grade! He should have NO problems enforcing it. They do use computer time to work on major projects in other classes too. I also have issue with the fact that they can listen to "iTunes" instead of the instruction given via speaker for the Type to Learn lessons. They can choose from any type of music! I have asked about some of the songs their hear and I am not pleased.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Feb 25 2005, 09:50 AM
> *I don't understant. How can you have "free time" in computer class ? When you are in class there is no free time. I think you need to talk to somebody at the school to get to the bottom of this. Talk to the teacher itself. You know, kids don't always tell you how it really happened. I am surprised that a catholic school would even have a Dracula book to read. If you can read the book but not draw a picture they are in contradiction with themselve. But maybe the drawing itself of the picture was not the reason he got admonished. Maybe it's when he did it. As I said you need to talk to the teacher and get her/his side of the story.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37677*


[/QUOTE]


agreed...what kind of catholic school bans Harry Potter but allows Dracula?!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't understand. Is he supposed to be "typing to learn" or drawing pictures during the computer class? 

Based on my experience with two daughters who are in college/graduated from college, I would urge you to listen to the whole story from the teacher before you start asking questions or taking sides. Once you've heard his/her story then start asking questions of both the teacher and your child to try and get to the bottom of the thing. My girls didn't lie to me, but it was interesting how often they left out one key piece of info when telling a story. Sometimes I had to ask a lot of questions before the entire story came out.

PS. They are 20 and 22, have never gotten in any trouble, and still omit a piece of the story if it favors them. LOL


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Feb 25 2005, 10:27 AM
> *I don't understand.  Is he supposed to be "typing to learn" or drawing pictures during the computer class?
> 
> Based on my experience with two daughters who are in college/graduated from college, I would urge you to listen to the whole story from the teacher before you start asking questions or taking sides.  Once you've heard his/her story then start asking questions of both the teacher and your child to try and get to the bottom of the thing.  My girls didn't lie to me, but it was interesting how often they left out one key piece of info when telling a story.  Sometimes I had to ask a lot of questions before the entire story came out.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


they work at their own pace and they get the last so many minutes to themselves. So if he finishes his lessons and is "ahead" of the class..he's allowed more free time.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Feb 25 2005, 11:27 AM
> *I don't understand.  Is he supposed to be "typing to learn" or drawing pictures during the computer class?
> 
> Based on my experience with two daughters who are in college/graduated from college, I would urge you to listen to the whole story from the teacher before you start asking questions or taking sides.  Once you've heard his/her story then start asking questions of both the teacher and your child to try and get to the bottom of the thing.  My girls didn't lie to me, but it was interesting how often they left out one key piece of info when telling a story.  Sometimes I had to ask a lot of questions before the entire story came out.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

This made me giggle...so true of most people...human nature..huh?!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

ya, I understand this syndrome but I have other kids and parents telling me that they are getting away w/ stuff and my son is constantly being watched like a hawk. The kids feel bad for him even....


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

*Just to give a warning i am very very baised on this topic so you proubly shouldnt take anything i say to seriously*

I think i took this class you are talking about last year, mine was called computer applications. Basically you type pages and pages off stuff with something over the keyboard so you cant see the letters, we also wrote tons and tons of memos and stuff like that. It is actully a class you end up having free time in, although usually not a ton unless you are like a super fast typer (and if you son is always having to keep his keyboard covered is proubly isnt going as fast as the kids who can see the keyboard). 

All of that stuff about freedom of speech, and expression and whatnot means nothing at a catholic school, they have nothing to do with the government and are not required to follow those type rules like government funded schools. While i cant tell you why someone said the Jesus picture was so wrong, i can very easily see someone getting in trouble for it. At a catholic school there are always going to be a few people on staff that are teacher there becuase they are very religous, and not to offend devoutly religous people out there but those people who are that into teacher religon that they made a career out of it usually dont take a joke about their religon very well. I personlly like that movie dogma, i have mentioned my old dog loki on here before







, but then again i have a stupid sence of humor.

The dracual picture, while i dont know the whole story so i dont know for sure, sounds like he was getting in trouble for just drawing the picture in teh first place then the teacher used the fact that it was a possibly offensive picture to make it sound a little worse.

You have to personly talk to the school, nothing will happen if you just leave you son to deal with it, (not that it sounds like you were planning to do tha anyways) most schools really wont make a change in how a class is taugh until the parents of the student start complaining, if you bugged the school enough you could proubly have the whole way that class is taugh changed....but its a private school so how much they listen to you is effected why how much time and money you donate the school, they never listened very much to my family









Ok so yeah i am really baised on this subject in case you didnt notice, i could go on about why i have a proublem with how catholic (proubly private in generaly but i cant say) schools are run but thats not what this topic is about so i wont, plus i start to sound kinda annoying lol


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

ya...that money thing...I am thinking they should be worried about us leaving the school b/c we represent a lot of money to them! Our oldest is in 6th grade but we have 3 girls behind him (3rd grade, 1st grade and the youngest will enter kindergarten this fall)...so we have quite a few more years of paying!! If we pull our kids, they will be missing 9 more years of payments from our family. That is over 25,000 from us! (ok, that's insane, someone tell me why again I am sending my kids to a catholic school?!)


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That's a question only you can answer ! I would not have put my child in a catholic school and not in any religious school, period. But I am biased. I am very anti-religion.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Feb 25 2005, 12:31 PM
> *ya...that money thing...I am thinking they should be worried about us leaving the school b/c we represent a lot of money to them!  Our oldest is in 6th grade but we have 3 girls behind him (3rd grade, 1st grade and the youngest will enter kindergarten this fall)...so we have quite a few more years of paying!! If we pull our kids, they will be missing 9 more years of payments from our family. That is over 25,000 from us! (ok, that's insane, someone tell me why again I am sending my kids to a catholic school?!)
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Ha ha...I don't know...
I really should stay out of it, because I am PRO-public education...he he...


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

It's ok guys. We all are allowed our own opinions. It was important to my husband b/c he went to the catholic school here. I wasn't raised catholic so I didn't care much. At the time,our public school "junior high" was going thru a lot of crap and I thought this was the better decision. It is so hard to make the right decision. I had many of the same teachers that are still in the public school. Many of them are tenured and I hear so many bad things about them...things that are consistent w/ what happened in MY years there. I didn't want my kids to go thru that. The one teacher admitted that she doesn't want to leave b/c she has too many hobbies to fund but she doesn't like teaching any more. That's sad b/c our kids suffer the consequences. I haven't really had any complaints about our kid's school up until this year (new principal and kid going into junior high grades...our school is K-8). I hesitated at first, knowing the school was K-8...would the older kids have freedom. I think they do a good job of mentoring in the catholic school and I really think it's good for them. Each grade as the child progresses, tends to help the younger grades. They are constantly paired up for church projects and reading days and stuff. The older kids love it. They can't wait to be a good "buddy" to their little friend. Ya, there are some good points to every school, it's hard weighing them to make the right decision. 

For my son, I really think it comes down to the fact that he gets bored easily. Every teacher he has had has said he is very bright and intelligent. His mind works miles a minute and if the teachers don't challenge him...he'll come up w/ stuff on his own. That doesn't make him a bad kid...I just don't think the teachers know what to do w/ him sometimes! I have had wonderful teachers who did a very good job of keeping him mentally stimulated and got great results from him.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, if we're allowed our own opinions....  

Of course dont judge until you hear both sides. HAHA What everyone says about it being so natural to leave a key factor out for OUR benefit is soooo true.

Another thing, maybe back in the days the catholic schools were great. But, if your son/kids do not benefit from it, then find either another catholic school, or another school, or home school him/them. (You can save that money to go on VACATION!!!!!) It is bad enough when you're going to school and kids make fun of you, but, a TEACHER making you feel bad at school? I just dont know. But like I said, we don't know the whole story.

I fear that if his teachers are picking on him, that he will be soooo unhappy all the time. Remember the other thread you wrote about what you can do to punish him because nothign is working? Well, when I was younger (and I swear for the MOST part, I was a really good kid







) my mom would always say I'm a bad child and always accused me of lying and crap(keep in mind...CULTURE CLASH). After awhile, I started doing bad things and messing up just because! I mean "why not?" Whether I do the right thing or the wrong thing, I'm still going to be punished! 
Just a thought. I really hope you get things straightened out.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I just wanted to say that I was wrong about the Buddy Jesus, he doesn't do the peace fingers, he actually has one hand with his thumb up and he is winking. I guess it's been a while since I saw that movie lol.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 25 2005, 02:56 PM
> *Well, if we're allowed our own opinions....
> 
> Of course dont judge until you hear both sides.  HAHA  What everyone says about it being so natural to leave a key factor out for OUR benefit is soooo true.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


YES that is our fear! You keep singling him out and never reinforce his good behavior...he'll just say screw it and act up b/c he's getting in trouble anyway!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Feb 25 2005, 03:33 PM
> *I just wanted to say that I was wrong about the Buddy Jesus, he doesn't do the peace fingers, he actually has one hand with his thumb up and he is winking.  I guess it's been a while since I saw that movie lol.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


actually I think this is kinda a neat pic....makes Jesus look "cool" ...though I don't know the movie background yet..lol


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Actually the movie picks on Catholics and there’s alot of swearing, violence and sexual content. But I liked it anyway oh and I’m not Catholic (but I don’t have anything against Catholics either, my in laws are Catholic and I have lots of Catholic friends). It's a comedy.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm going to ask that you remember that not all catholic high schools are as you describe...

I teach in a Catholic high school and there are some incredible things going on there that didn't happen when I was in public school..

I dont really have the time right this second to explain...

Also keep in mind what I do tell parents at my parent teacher conferences... I'll believe half of what your kids say about you if you'll believe half of what they say about me. 

I'm not trying to say your kids lying or anything or that the teacher is misunderstood, but as most people suggest, get both sides of the story first.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom_@Feb 25 2005, 04:45 PM
> *Also keep in mind what I do tell parents at my parent teacher conferences...  I'll believe half of what your kids say about you if you'll believe half of what they say about me.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37813*


[/QUOTE]









I taught with a Kindergarten teacher that told her parents that too!! I always thought it was hilarious!







I have never had the guts to say it to a parent...ha ha...but I don't get TOO many complaints...Praise the Lord!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh my goodness...

let me just say one thing-- 

Computer applications is a JOKE (it was for me and I can assume it is for anyone younger then me who had a computer). For anyone who grew up with a computer you are sitting through a class practicing things you already know! 
I mean there are a few days through out the class when you learn how to use microsoft office or other things, but for the most part I remember my class kept trying to crack the firewall so we could download music (NO JOKE!)
Kids are learning these things way younger too, you have your first computer (or "typing") class so early these days, I remember it just being a waste of time. I took this class about 7 years ago (







yikes, not that long already...







) OH MY GOSH... hahahahhaa HS was so long ago!

Just my opinion... I'm guessing most kids FLY through through this kind of course... I was never "the perfect student" and just thinking about this class makes me laugh. 

I hope no one teaches this course ....


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Okay since Im just 20, and graduated high school not too long ago, I can contend that Computer apps, and Keyboarding class are fly-by classes

I had a LOT of free time in those classes. Its almost like study hall

Anyway. If he is getting in any trouble in computer class I would have to say that "probably" the teacher is picking on him.

I was in an "annoucements" class, much like a computer class it was a do nothing type of situation. There was a large 'clique' in my class that always kissed the teachers butt and they got to come and go as they please, cuss in class, bring rated R movies ect ect.

I was pretty quiet, none of my friends were in this class, but I didn't too much care for the teacher. One day one of the boys in the "clique" decided to bring a movie that was about racism. It was rated "r" and very violent. I felt very embarrassed (I am half black bty) and I left the classroom and went to another teacher to vent and sit.

When I came back I GOT IN TROUBLE FOR LEAVING something the other kids do everyday, leaving because I didn't want to sit there being embarrassed while I watch a movie (A movie with Ed Norton? Cannot remember the name) that the "n" word is repeated many times and violent things are done to black people


Okay my bad for rambling, but I can totally understand where your son is comming from

First of all what is so bad about JESUS or VAMPIRES? I mean drawing a vampire is not "odd" to me at all. Now if he drew jesus WITH the vampire.... but maybe he just likes to draw strong male figures!

Vampires are not "evil" per se, and I could see why a boy would draw one. If he was doing it in his free time and there was not any weird violence in the pics I would say who cares?


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I am a teacher in public education.

MANY, many, many times children are very different at home than they are at school.

For example, I have a student whose mother just had him tested for ADHD (diagnosed...now on meds, thank goodness). She "accidentally" filled out this behavioral questionnaire that I was supposed to fill out...it was a 1-5 scale type sheet, and for almost everything she circled a "1" on, I circled a "5" on. I gave her the paper, and the next day she came into my classroom and said she was SHOCKED at my responses. He was totally different at home, so this prompted her to have him recommended for medication.

Anyways...sheesh, I am not saying your son is innocent or guilty, I just agree with many other people who described half truths. Don't go into the conference full of piss and vinager because you aren't going to get anything accomplished that way.

Again, considering that I am from the public sector, I would not have been happy about the picture because it might have been something he was not supposed to do at a specific time. The peace sign, etc., are somewhat like gang related hand gestures that many students do, and I don't take too kindly to that either. I teach at a culturally diverse urban school and anything that resembles anything like that I confiscate...

But...each teacher has their quirks, just like any other professional. I would watch saying that the teacher is "picking on him" because it just doesn't seem like you would have a valid argument.

My students go home telling their parents funky things about me. One kid told his parent that I said I had a tatoo...I don't have any at all, and where he got that idea I'll never know.

Say that there must be some misunderstanding and that you need the situation clarified. The teacher will become defensive and aggressive if he/she feels they are being attacked. Go in with an open ear and open mind, and after you leave the classroom after the conference, think about the conversation and what you heard and think through if it sounds right. If you do not agree with the teacher, at least you discussed it with him/her first before complaining to the principal.

I didn't want to offend anyone, but I think too many times teachers are scape goats...we don't get paid enough, we work too hard, we don't get recognized for half of the things we do RIGHT. 

I'll get off my soap box now.









Elegant


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

*Elegant: *Well said...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Feb 25 2005, 09:59 PM
> *Elegant: Well said...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I am not a teacher but my first job out of college many years ago was as a school secretary at a private day school K-12. I, also, minored in education and did student teaching in a public high school. There are quite a few educators in my family. In my opinion, Elegant's points are right "on the money", as the saying goes.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

my son is in SIXTH grade...not HS...

and also, I wanted to clarify that we are quite a small town and there are no gang activities in our town (and no I am not in denial...we have our problems, but gangs are not one of them!) 

ok...so...I want to say that the teacher has responded to what I asked him...I asked him why he catches Cory doing things and not others and his response in his email was this...he cannot possibly track every student in his class b/c he allows them to work at their own pace. They work on an "honor" system. I want to know why if the program is self graded by the computer...why he can't make himself more available to supervise the student? Why can't he know when the kids are doing their final test on that chapter? I don't understand why he can't keep track of 25 kids when every other teacher seems to. I didn't use this wording w/ him..I'm using them here in the open forum. I have every respect for teachers. My best friend is one...lordy the stories she tells. I know that I dont get the entire story but I do get other parents telling me stuff that is happening to my child in school (their kids are stating this to them) so this is why I had cause for concern. I have every right to make sure my son is being treated fairly. It's all I ask. As a parent, I know sometimes I don't take the time to listen to the explanation of why my kids have done what they did and got in trouble for it. I think the teachers involved w/ the 2 incidents I have vented here about...just haven't kept an open mind when confronted. They go immediately into defense(as they should but..) as a teacher they must must must help the parent do what's best for the child in the classroom. If they aren't flexible and keep in mind that each kid is different, the child suffers. I haven't had any problems with any other teacher in this school other than these two. I feel partly like I cannot come here and vent b/c I am being made feel guilty for being angry. I'm not delusional, I know my child isn't perfect, but I do know that he seems to get bored quickly and that means he isn't being challenged. He gets lazy and doesn't do his homework b/c it doesn't do anything for him. So his grades aren't the best b/c of this but when you quiz him on the material...he can snap the information right back at you w/ no hesitation. His test scores in general are TONS higher in grades than hw.


You who have banded on the wagon together...it's exactly what is happening at my school. The principal defends her teacher immediately. They don't even think for a second that perhaps that teacher is actually WRONG just b/c in general things like this are the kid's fault. Maybe, but maybe the teacher isn't doing all they can to help either. Just because my son has been in minor trouble..and I do mean minor (like looking up words like poop and crap on the net)...he has been labeled. If you ask the other kids in his class...they feel the same. The teacher doesn't care if the kids like them or not. I dunno, ya in some ways I understand...you can't always be liked but it'd bother me if the majority of the kids didn't like me. I'd think learning would be more productive if they did. I am done with this subject. I am sorry that I've ruffled feathers. I will post on another board about this subject and avoid it on here.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Feb 25 2005, 07:23 PM
> *I feel partly like I cannot come here and vent b/c I am being made feel guilty for being angry. I'm not delusional, I know my child isn't perfect... He gets lazy and doesn't do his homework... his grades aren't the best...  You who have banded on the wagon together...it's exactly what is happening at my school. The principal defends her teacher immediately... my son has been in minor trouble..and I do mean minor (like looking up words like poop and crap on the net)...<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37906*


[/QUOTE]
Hello,
First I would like to introduce myself...I am Elegant and I have strong opinions. I have been here for a while and have just begun posting again. I would like to say a few things:








You posted this topic because, just as you mentioned in your header, you wanted someone to rationalize this situation. I will not rationalize it. 








If you look at the words I quoted from you above, they do not paint a pretty picture of your son's attitude towards school, classwork, or homework. Right? Why do you feel guilty? If you look at what you have written, it seems like you are blaming everyone else but him. I am notorious for setting my students straight and taking responisbility for the decisions they have made, right or wrong. Why are you making him out to be a victim? 








I am concerned that you are suggesting that anyone here is jumping on a bandwagon...we are all free thinkers and can make choices for ourselves. We especially can type for ourselves, etc. Nobody is jumping on a bandwagon...that is ridiculous. The people who supported my statements have told you up front that they are and were in public ed and can identify with certain things I have said...








You said it yourself, you aren't delusional. If you are not happy with his placement, request that he be placed in another classroom because their is a conflict of interest.

I was trying to give you constructive feedback...that's my way of doing things. It is unfortunate that you took it differently. I was trying to let you know how a teacher like myself would feel in this situation. 

Vent all you want, but do not expect me to suck up to anyone and pretend that everything is peaches and cream and I support you 100%...I am giving you my opinion, just like everyone else, and you take what you want and leave what you don't want. Period.

If you didn't want people's opinions, which I know you wanted opinions because you posted on here....expect to hear two sides...one side you agree with, and one side you may not agree with...and that's okay.

Good luck to you, and in all seriousness, if you have problems request that he be transferred to a different classroom.

I am studying to be a principal, and everything I am expressing to you is either through experience or through my studies at a school that is extremely highly regarded.

Again, take what you want and leave the rest behind...if you don't want people's opinions and just want to vent, write a disclaimer that reads:
*
Hear ye, hear ye! I am venting...do not respond to my post!*

:lol: 

Lighten up and take what everyone says with a grain of salt...

~Elegant


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

ok, you didn't have to be rude..that was just rude. I didn't ask for that. Saracasm I can do w/out ..(re hear ye hear ye)...


thanks...I really feel good about this forum right now.....at least the others were a bit more tactful than you. 

I never said my son was perfect now did I? NO...please don't assume I think so. I said he messed up didn't I? But what I want is for him to be treated fairly...and my beef was that the entire class wasn't being made to use the box over hands for the final test...I think I'll just take a leave of absence here b/c this has left quite a bad taste in my mouth

Thanks to all who replied honestly but w/ tact. Strong opinions don't mean you can speak rudely at someone and make fun of them.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Feb 25 2005, 08:00 PM
> *ok, you didn't have to be rude..that was just rude.  I didn't ask for that. Saracasm I can do w/out ..(re hear ye hear ye)...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I still don't feel like I was rude...didn't you see the smiley? And now I am offended because I am very tactful and extremely honest. You needed a reality check, period. And no, you never said he was perfect, as I pointed out to you.

You will not make feel like I am responsible for you not being happy with an entire forum dedicated to Maltese.

You will leave because you are making the choice of feeling offended, and I still don't see why one person's opinion has set you off. 

Just like a wise person once said, opinions are like butt holes, everybody has one. You have the right to disagree with me, just as I have a right to post my opinion...right? 

And I still don't understand how I was making fun of you...I thought I was being quite respectful.

I was giving you a first hand experience...I am giving you a teachers point of view...I thought that might help your situation.









~Elegant


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

oooookay this is what Triste is talking about

THat is sad that she is going away because of this!!!!!!!

Elegant, I do feel you were somewhat rude. No one says everyone has to agree, but you are preaching about half/truths and half stories but YOU don't know the full story of Triste's son, you are just making assumptions based on OTHERS behaviour that you know of. You don't have to be sarcastic, I mean if the boy is drawing pictures in class is that really the makings of a parent/teacher conference? I can draw and listen at the same time....

Hi, Im Brit's Mom, I too am very opiniated

I am A VERY SMART young lady and for a year of school. I too got bad grades and did not do my homework at all. Do you know why? Because I had a teacher that patronized me and embarrassed me in front of the class all semester. THANK GOD I had a mother who took MY side, (BTW that is what mothers are suppossed to do). THis teacher wanted to put me on MEDS and said I have ADDH because I talked to much in class.

I had to see a class councelour (sp?) and she gave me an I.Q. test, I scored very very very high. I was then put into a P.E.A.K. program for gifted and talented kids, and have been in A.P and excelled classes ever since.

Im not saying Triste's son is just like me, nor am I saying he is just like the kids at your school. ALl Im saying is that each child is different

If you are a teacher it seems like you have a certain viewpoint you choose and it doesn't vary from that oftern

Peace Signs as Gang signs? Come ON! I have known (and no I am not PROUD of this) Crips, Bloods, Vislords, Gt's, Latin Kings, Hoover crips, Polywoods, ect ect and NONE of their gang signs are "Peace Signs".

Now it is used in hip hop, because there are a lot of hip hop songs about peace, but it is not related to gangs in any way.

I would hate for a child in YOUR class to be drawing a picture of their dad giving a peace sign and then they get sent to the principals office. WHen I have kids I guess its teachers like you I will have to battle.

I don't blame Triste one bit for jumping to defend her son, if she doesn't who will?


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Feb 26 2005, 09:58 PM
> *oooookay this is what Triste is talking about
> 
> THat is sad that she is going away because of this!!!!!!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Well Said, Brit's Mom! Elegant, I must agree with Brit. In my educated opinion there is something terribly wrong about the systematization of children in our schools. We expect mindless conformity, impose inflexible rules, and teach using ineffective, time-wasting pedagogies and curriculum that in no way prepares students for the real world, real thinking, or higher education. A good teacher would turn a dracula drawing or any other sign of creative thinking and student interest into the perfect opportunity for a "teaching moment". A mediocre teacher penalizes and punishes, often due to the fact that s/he doesn't know how to teach outside the book.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Feb 26 2005, 09:16 PM
> *Well Said, Brit's Mom!  Elegant, I must agree with Brit.  In my educated opinion there is something terribly wrong about the systematization of children in our schools.  We expect mindless conformity, impose inflexible rules, and teach using ineffective, time-wasting pedagogies and curriculum that in no way prepares students for the real world, real thinking, or higher education. A good teacher would turn a dracula drawing or any other sign of creative thinking and student interest into the perfect opportunity for a "teaching moment".  A mediocre teacher penalizes and punishes, often due to the fact that s/he doesn't know how to teach outside the book.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38024*


[/QUOTE]








I am REALLY trying to NOT take offense at this statement...but right now I am----








Trying to find a "tactful" way to reply









Maybe I should just stay out of this thread..


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Feb 26 2005, 10:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I am REALLY trying to NOT take offense at this statement...but right now I am----








Trying to find a "tactful" way to reply









Maybe I should just stay out of this thread..








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38037
[/B][/QUOTE]

i think that goes for me too... as well as probably Elegant..


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Triste,
I remember you posting about your issues with your son's english teacher. Now, you are having problems with the computer teacher too. If you really hate this school so badly, why don't you get your kids out?

Have you ever thought that your constant complaining is affecting how the teachers see your child? I bet you are the "psycho mom" they gossip about in the teacher's lounge.

If your son is as bright as you say and the teachers aren't challenging him, are there any gifted programs you can enroll him in? Or maybe you can try home schooling him. This way he can receive the BEST EDUCATION from you since you seem to indicate that KNOW your kids and how teachers should teach.

I have tutored computer classes before and it is very difficult to monitor all 25 students even standing in the front of the class. This is not like a normal class room and view is often obstructed by the computers.

I apologize if I offeneded you again but I do have very different views from you. You should evaluate your own actions and what you feel is right for your son. No one here can tell you what to do and by the sounds of it ... most of us here don't agree with you.

Kids lie and they push their parents as much as they can. I just can't imagine a child in grade 6 going to someone's mom and saying ... "you son is being treated unfairly".


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Feb 26 2005, 10:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I am REALLY trying to NOT take offense at this statement...but right now I am----








Trying to find a "tactful" way to reply









Maybe I should just stay out of this thread..








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38037
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ya know...in the "ideal" teaching world you are probably right! We should all grasp those teachable moments and make something "real" out of them...but that is not ideal anymore! Now we have President Bush and his "No Child Left Behind" breathing down our back! We have required curriculum we have to teach...my principal comes around once a week to check my plan book to see that I am actually teaching the "tested" objectives for the state test. At the end of the testing period, my students' scores are posted in the local paper and compared with all the surrounding counties as well as ranked according to the scores of all the schools in the state. If Dracula and Jesus with a peace sign was not in my curriculum...and that was being done during my teaching time...then you are darn right that I would have taken it from him too! But, IF Dracula was being read by the students..maybe I would have hung up the cool picture on my bulletin board..same with the Jesus picture. Even though I am in public education, my kids are aware that I am a Christian, and I would have loved to give the student recognition for his excellent artistic abilities....I would have also reminded him that it needed to be done during free time. To this the child probably would have responded something about not having any in my class...b/c they rarely do...ha ha..









Anyway, in my next life...I would like to be able to teach in my ideal scenario! Unfortunately...that is not how it is today. Teachers have to conform to the governments' standards...(most coming from elected officials that have not set foot in a modern day classroom) that is why SO many people are either leaving the profession or not going near it to begin with! The expectations are too high, and the pay is too low!!!! I don't know many that could deal with the issues that I deal with on a daily basis and stay sane and sober!!! I am not tooting my own horn, I just know how hard my job is...things are SO different these days! Most people just don't realize it. -_- 

Alright...coming down off my soapbox! I am sure I have more to add to this-but right now my head is spinning and I feel I am rambling!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Feb 26 2005, 08:58 PM
> *Peace Signs as Gang signs?  Come ON!  I have known (and no I am not PROUD of this) Crips, Bloods, Vislords, Gt's, Latin Kings, Hoover crips, Polywoods, ect ect and NONE of their gang signs are "Peace Signs".
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38019*


[/QUOTE]


Actually...kids can make up gang signs at any given time...we have issues every few weeks in which the students are trying to "express" themselves. You never know what they are going to come up with. It doesn't have to be a nationally recognized symbol if they have made up their own group.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Tlunn, don't worry about being tactful. You won't hurt my feelings if you disagree. I enjoy open discussion on issues and believe that freedom of expression means that everyone has a right to their opinion, which is one of the most invaluable tenets of freedom  

You have probably noticed that on the forum I don't usually take a political stance and generally stay out of philosophical discussion. However, this is one with which I feel compelled to voice an opinion that may be unpopular with some of you.

I understand the issues from the perspective of a teacher. My comments are meant to be of a critique of the system, not of all teachers. I am aware of the challenges that teachers face in their positions, and have known many an excellent teacher who left the system because s/he just couldn't bear to teach in it. 

As a parent, I do believe that looking out for our children's well being and best interests should be a parent's primary responsibility. An as educator who educates educators, designs and oversees curriculum development, and teaches pedagogical theory and practice, I am well aware that opportunities for harnessing teaching moments, allowing creativity in the classroom, and meeting learning objectives can be designed into the curriculum in such a way that standards and competencies are met.

Having said this, I do think it's important to examine the issue from the parent's perspective. I notice a banding together of the K-12 educators on the board against Triste and against parents and students in general. This is why Triste felt compelled to leave. Triste is looking out for her son, as she should be.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm not a K-12 educator; I'm a parent. I believe that parents should be advocates for their children. When asked for opinions, the consensus was that a parent should LISTEN to all sides of the story before jumping to conclusions or takings sides. I still believe that this should be the first step in resolution of conflict. To my knowledge, this step was not taken. I would be very curious to hear the outcome of that conference. 

I also believe that thoughtful discussion and sometimes disagreement is healthy. To get mad when one feels they are not feeling supported is childish. Sorry. Don't ask for opinions and then get mad when there is disagreement.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Feb 27 2005, 12:23 AM
> *I'm not a K-12 educator; I'm a parent.  I believe that parents should be advocates for their children.  When asked for opinions, the consensus was that a parent should LISTEN to all sides of the story before jumping to conclusions or takings sides.  I still believe that this should be the first step in resolution of conflict.  To my knowledge, this step was not taken.  I would be very curious to hear the outcome of that conference.
> 
> I also believe that thoughtful discussion and sometimes disagreement is healthy.  To get mad when one feels they are not feeling supported is childish.  Sorry.  Don't ask for opinions and then get mad when there is disagreement.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38061*


[/QUOTE]



I believe this is the point that the educators were trying to make. It just seems like so many people are so quick to take the child's side without hearing the whole story. This happens SO much! It leaves the teachers defensive...which is exactly what most of us were being...defensive for a teacher we don't even know...ha ha...









It is AMAZING how many times I get calls from parents (just got one SATURDAY morning...yes, a parent called my HOME on a Saturday!







) that are fighting mad, ready to tear my head off...and once they realize the way the story REALLY happened, or the classroom policy behind the supposed "injustice"...they completely do a turn-around. I NEVER get mad at the parent for standing up for the child and questioning something in his/her best interest. (only aggravated when they approach it in a rude and accusing manner.







) I get angry at the STUDENT for either omitting pertinent information or twisting the story to benefit him/herself and leaving the teacher to take the heat for a mistake he/she made. 

I myself am a parent, and you better believe that I look out for the best interest of my own skin kids! I would question any parent who was aware of an injustice and did not question it...

I don't know...







I am rambling....


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh boy. I wasn't going to come back here and post on this board but someone emailed me and asked me to please come and defend myself. I don't know what to say here. Firstly, yes...students are coming up to me and telling me what is going on in the classroom. Why is it hard to believe that my son's class cares enough about each other to do this? They've been together in the same school since kindergarten. There are only 45 of them. So yes, they do care about each other enough to say something to a parent. I've done the same for them and would do it again in a heart beat. Maybe in a public school this doesn't happen. That's a shame. It's part of the reason why I chose this school. I hadn't had any problems with this school up until this year. For the record, the doctor said my son didn't have depression...the counselor made a rash judgement without investigating. Funny thing about that English teacher someone mentioned. Although the principal AND the teacher acted as if nothing was wrong, those tests I was complaining about have now changed and now no one is flunking them. So put a point up for the parents. Many parents were complaining about that teacher but no one would stick their neck out. So, I did. So in this case...I am doing it again. I guess that makes me the psycho parent someone mentioned. I'm psycho because I am concerned about my child's school. Alrighty...then I am grade A looney!







I'll take that gladly. The computer program they learn on takes NO effort from this teacher other than monitoring the children. It is computer graded. He has to do nothing other than watch these students. In no other class does the honor system get used and I don't understand why this teacher has to let them work at their own pace. In HS typing, you can't work at your own pace. In no other class including art can you work at your own pace. A project has a deadline and it has to be met. Why allow a group of 12-13 yr olds have control over that? It's silly. Given the chance, these kids will do what they want to get the best grade with little or no effort. My son included. It's the way kids this age are. This is why I want to make sure that every student is treated fairly. It's that simple. And the IF in that "IF the kids were allowed to read Dracula"...it's true. It is on the 6th grade reading list. You can choose to believe me or not. I still don't get why the picture done in my son's FREE time in school is wrong. It's part of the book he read. The school fed this book to my son and is now punishing him for his creative efforts that have come as a result of this book. It's sad, this school is the ONLY "Blue Ribbon No Child Left Behind" school in our area, county even. Many students have left b/c the school has a problem with the teachers not going outside the box and reaching out to the students who need more effort to teach than just what's required of them. It's a shame. Up until this year, I didn't have a reason to be involved in that concern but now I do. They don't know what to do with my son. He's smart, he's a quick thinker and he isn't being challenged. The problem with considering another school is that there is only one other school in our school system for him to go to. There, it is a total class amount of over 150 children. I like the fact that the kids in my school now know each other, they know their friend's siblings...they pray for each other when someone's family member is ill, they support each other in times of need. It's a close knit bunch and that is why I have hesitated to pull him. It's why the kids are telling me he is having trouble w/ a teacher. They are concerned for their friend. I dont see how that's surprising. It's sad that someone thinks this isn't possible. It's how things should be. I know that teachers have state requirements that they have to cover. In my school they also have to cover the religious parts too. I have a deep respect for that. I have no beef with WHAT my son is being taught. I think he is being well prepared information wise. The thing is, the other school that my son could possibly go to is BEHIND my son's school. He has a cousin in that school that is the same age. They compare. So if my son transferred, how bored would he be then?! Now maybe you can see why I hesitate. It's not an easy decision to make and like I said, up until this year, I had no problem with the school. The kids have been treated very well. Teachers from years past remember these children and everything about them at this school. They care enough to ask about them when I go in to open houses and such. All in all I like this school...and like I said, the English issue was resolved to my satisfaction. I didn't ask for the tests to be EASY, just not impossible so that even the straight A kids could barely pass them. Obviously someone agreed with me somewhere b/c it was changed. So chalk one up for the psycho mom.







I have only come back here so that I could clarify some things. I don't want to continue this subject here. Other people have noticed how all teachers band together...that's great. Just understand that there ARE teachers out there that are NOT doing what is best for the students and perhaps maybe this situation includes one of them. None of you who have talked against my stance has even mentioned that and offered some support/advice of what if this WAS happening. You just defend the teacher. I DID get the teacher's side. I was accused of not getting it. I just haven't had the lovely pleasure of confronting him face to face(oh and the principal says she isn't sure if the teacher can make it or not...HUH?!) They set up the time!). As you might suspect, things said in email will not be the same in person. I stand by everything I have said in emails to this teacher. I won't change my stance. So now...please, let's just close this topic and let it go. I am drained and have been conflicted since this all started. Like I said, I hadn't planned on coming back but people are asking me why I am not posting in defense of myself. So here I am...and there I go. Thanks for all who stood up for my position. I do appreciate it.

and charmypoo? I am NOT constantly complaining...you are making a bad assumption. This English teacher thing is the ONLY other thing(besides this computer teacher) I have complained about in my 7 years w/ this school. What do you want..a bunch of parents who just assume the teachers are doing their job? *sigh* I hope the teachers at this school aren't talking about parents in the lounge, gossiping is a sin according to the Catholic faith..and this is a Catholic school!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Feb 27 2005, 08:57 AM
> *And the IF in that "IF the kids were allowed to read Dracula"...it's true. It is on the 6th grade reading list. You can choose to believe me or not. <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38085*


[/QUOTE]


I am the one that said that...and I never intended for it to come across as if I didn't believe you!







I was only trying to make my OWN point with the capitals. Sorry if you took it the wrong way.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

This is what I call ironic.

My horoscope for today.,...

Other people may have some seriously opposing opinions in regards to how things should be done. Be prepared for battle, KERRI, because others are likely to have sharp and hurtful tongues. The key to finding solutions that will work for everyone is compromise. Realize that the best solution is probably the one that neither party has thought of on their own. Work together to come up with the best situation for everyone involved.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I didnt really want to say anyhting and I agree that not ALL teachers are perfect, but I do truly believe that teachers deserve a lot of respect for what they do. I find it hard to believe that a teacher would be in that field/career if they didnt have a students best intentions at heart because I honestly doubt that a teacher would do all they do with what they are being paid if they didnt care. I can understand how some teachers might judge some studenst and have favorites and even students that they possible dislike, BUT I can tell you that it sounds like if your son were ever doing anything wrong that you would not support him taking responsibility for that. I am not a parent and cant even imagine how tough that job is BUT we are all adults and have to be mature and open minded enough to explore all angles of any situation and avoiding any biases when speaking of conflicting situations, atleast this is how it should be IMHO.

I am not even a teacher and never plan on being one but what insulted me was your comment how "all teachers stick together." You better believe that, when someone comes in here to talk about a teacher's wrong doings and another teacher can relate to these conflicting situations you are having, you better believe that a teacher will stick up for the situation. I cant believe that you would degrade the job of a teacher just because you cant see other sides of situations. To me that was more insulting than anything anyone has said on here


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Teachers deserve the respect they earn, just like the rest of us. I couldn't do that job if I was paid $100k. But neither could I be a surgeon. Some people are suited and skilled for certain jobs and some aren't. Still doesn't mean they don't have to earn the respect of their patients and peers.

Most teachers work very hard, are emotionally invested in their careers and care deeply about their students. But not all. Some are lazy, biased, and ill prepared for the teaching profession. Some make mistakes. 

Since some of Triste's sons fellow students are reporting this teacher's bias against her son to her, she has strong reason to believe her son. I think the real issue is the boy is underchallenged and that is the issue that needs to be addressed in the conference. This computer teacher does not seem to be stepping up to the plate and involving him/her self in the class for whatever reason. Again, I am not a teacher but every danged profession has its challenges. Every one of us who works for someone or some company has regulations, restrictions, mandates, orders and quotas or goals that must be met in spite of them.

Plus, Triste's son is learning what we have all learned at some point in our lives: Life Is Not Fair. It's never going to be fair. Doesn't mean we don't try to even the odds with our own actions by fighting but there is always more to come.

I hope she comes back. I think the remark about Psycho Parent was out of line for this forum and I can see where someone would be turned off by a personal attack like that but that is an anomoly on this forum and I would hope that it won't be repeated.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Triste,
My psycho mom comment was out of line and I apologize for that.  But Catholic or not, we are humans and we gossip. I am Catholic myself and attended a Catholic school from kindergarten to grade 7. During a parent/teacher meeting in grade 7, my teacher told my dad to get me out of there if we can because we (me and my 2 sisters) could do more than what the school could offer.

My dad pulled us out the next year and we went to a private school that was known to be the best all girls private school in Toronto (where we live). This school is downtown and we had to commute an hour each way. I think this was the best decision they made and I got a wonderful education. The teachers were always caring and always supportive. We had the best facilities and the courses were constantly being evaluated. Parents played a big part in the course development as the infrastructure was in place. I know you are trying to set this infrastructure up in your school and I appauld you for your efforts.

I strongly feel that you do care about your kids and if the problems in your school can't be fixed. You should consider finding a better school even if it is not local. Kids will make new friends. I switched 3 schools before I graduated from high school. Once when my family moved to Toronto in grade 3, then when we moved homes in grade 5, then when I went to private school in grade 8. I managed to make new friends each time. This is part of life. It's not easy but it helps make them stronger and more adaptable.

When I went to University, I chose to study engineering. Coming from a private girl school, I had no friends in my engineering program which consisted of mostly males. I started all over again and met some of the best people I know.

I guess the point of the story is....big changes have big results. I don't doubt for a minute that I will not be where I am today if my dad didn't pull me out of the Catholic school. The education I received in my new school was far superior and the facilities we had are incomparable. The goals and vision of my classmates were also different.

I wish you best of luck and am removing myself from any educational discussions. I urge you to stay onthe board for Maltese and dog related discussions. However, I honestly believe another board is more suitable for this and other political or religious topics.

Triste, I would say 90% of your post are not Maltese related! I have other interests too but I go to other forums for that. There is a forum for almost every topic out there! Let's get back on topic now. 

P.S: I didn't have the time to read all the posts so I apologize if I have offended more people. These are my thoughts and we are all entitled to voice our opinions. Freedom of speech right?


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Triste good luck on your son, please keep sticking with him and helping him. I don't think you are babying him at all, you just wants what is best. If i had a kid and he got "in trouble" for drawing pictures in class and come to find out the pictures were of mild nature and during free time, then yes Id be a little upset and a lot confused too. WHen you go talk to the teacher keep a calm and open mind, MAYBE all the truth hasn't been told, maybe your son was really in the wrong, maybe the teacher has it out for them who knows. The point is to get to the bottom of it so that he can move on.

As for the teachers on the board, I understand that your job is hard, for a while there I was majoring in Early childood education and I remember many topics on child sensitivity and how we (or now you because Ive switched majors...again) have to make sure you are not obviously favoring a certain child or being continously negative against a child. THere are workshops yearly for this. There are numerous case studies about children who are openly disliked by their teachers and how that causes lasting effects , so please don't act like all teachers are perfect or this wouldn't be such a big problem

Teachers do deserve respect, but they are not God, they are human. I will not "worship" any teacher, and just like any other adult, when it comes to my child I will seek what is best.

I personally commend Triste for being an active parent. And, no Im not "sucking up" I don't even know her.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Triste this is a maltese web site... dont leave over a subject that has nothing to do with our BABIES!


----------

